# Check out this HOG



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/05/25/monster.pig.ap/index.html

The size of this thing is unreal. I knew they got big as I have had my run ins with a few that easily went 250 lbs but I think I would of crappped myself when I saw this thing!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thats going to make some tough sausage


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*With Brie gone, you sure it's not your GF?*



FL FISHERMAN said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/05/25/monster.pig.ap/index.html
> I think I would of crappped myself when I saw this thing!


Sissy!....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

:beer: :beer: opcorn: :fishing:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

gonna need ALOT of bbq sauce & a REALLY big grill


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Grill that sucker Hawaiian style baby!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yeah man*

I see a big ole luau and with my BBQ sauce......look out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

anyone know what does wild hogs eat? I heard they are pretty dangerous. anyone got real life stories of meeting one in person?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

i went to high school in montgomery and i remember comin across big arse hogs around the cow pastures i was huntin(for shrooms) in..some real big boars , but nothing like that.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

That sucker is huge!!!  It dwarfs that kid.

Wonder what gun he was using. Looks like a revolver in the photo, but I don't know of any .50 cal revolver capable of shooting 8 shots without a reload. S&W 500 maybe?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

fishbait said:


> I don't know of any .50 cal revolver capable of shooting 8 shots without a reload. S&W 500 maybe?


Yeah i think the 500 holds 8 in the revolver.

As for meeting hogs, my dad ended up trapped on top of his car after he thought it was ok to shoot at a ~250# boar with a .22 --- he ended up going in through the sunroof (my dad, not the hog).  

but yeah, anything you have to shoot 8 times with a *.50* just to get it to run away can stay in the woods as far as I'm concerned


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

*Story in Baltimore Sun*

paper this morning tells the story ...seems this pig was a pet that was hand raised and feed until the farmer got out of the hog farming and sold it to a man that said he was going to use it for breading but instead placed it is a 150 acre enclosure that he used for hunting so the hog story is not all it was first reported to be...still a "big pig" but the first story was pure "hog wash"....:beer:


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.ajc.com/news/content/news/stories/2007/06/01/0601monsterpig.html


----------

